# [SOLVED] Where is the 'Snipping Tool'?



## karinm (Sep 6, 2011)

I can't find the 'snipping tool' in my accessories folder. I am taking a Word 2010 class and one of the assignments requires this tool. I have never seen it but it says that it is available in Windows 7-accessories folder. I have Windows 7 but no snipping tool. Can't locate it with search either. 
Please advise.
Thank you, Karin


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Where is the 'Snipping Tool'?*

It should reside here:

%windir%\system32\SnippingTool.exe

You can access it by pasting the above in Start search and then hitting Enter.

If it is missing from Accessories go to the Control Panel > Programs > Programs and Features > Turn Windows features on or off (you will have to be on an admin account to do this) and check the box for Tablet PC Components.


----------



## karinm (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Where is the 'Snipping Tool'?*

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
I used the link you posted and it came up. 
I also followed the path you laid out from the Control Panel. The box for Table PC Components was already checked, so I unchecked it, clicked 'ok', waited, then rechecked it and clicked 'ok'. It required a restart which I did. After the restart I checked the Accessories folder and there was the Tablet PC folder (which wasn't there before) but it was empty?? Any idea why this is? It isn't a major problem as when I pasted your link from above and it came up in the start menu box I right clicked on it and 'pinned' it to the start menu. I am just wondering if there is a way to move it into the Tablet PC folder where it belongs? In XP I used to be able to add/delete or move around anything I wanted to...however 7 is still a mystery to me. I'm not even sure where the Start menu is anymore (as far as the folder it's located in). I can't even find the 'Documents and Settings' folder :/
I am currently taking a word processing class and one of the assignments this week required using the snipping tool. AGAIN THANK YOU for showing me how to access it.
I look forward to seeing if you can guide me through this next minor dilemma. 
Karin


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually, and I should have said this previously, if the Tablet PC Components box was already checked then you probably should uncheck it, reboot the computer, then recheck it (with another restart after this). You might try this and see if the shortcuts appear where they are supposed to (the Snipping Tool should be directly under Accessories).

You _can_ edit the All Programs area in Win 7 but it requires turning off the read-only attributes of the folders for the proper user accounts -- it's easiest to just use the pin feature. Remember that you can pin folders too.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Can't locate it with search either


I realize this is resolved, but this caught my attention. You should have been able to just start typing _snipping tool _ in the Search text box, and "Snipping Tool" should have appeared at the top of the list. Can you do that now?


----------



## karinm (Sep 6, 2011)

MPR said:


> Actually, and I should have said this previously, if the Tablet PC Components box was already checked then you probably should uncheck it, reboot the computer, then recheck it (with another restart after this). You might try this and see if the shortcuts appear where they are supposed to (the Snipping Tool should be directly under Accessories).


I actually did the restart both times :wave: but thanks for the tip. The tool still is not in the accessories folder. 




MPR said:


> You _can_ edit the All Programs area in Win 7 but it requires turning off the read-only attributes of the folders for the proper user accounts -- it's easiest to just use the pin feature. Remember that you can pin folders too.


ray: I knew there had to be a way to do it as it was possible in XP. I haven't really given it much time as far as playing and looking around so it's as much my fault as the program being different. I REALLY like the 'pin' option and yes I did realize the folders can be pinned too. :1angel:

Anyway, thanks again for all your help...
TTFN, Karin


----------



## karinm (Sep 6, 2011)

Bill_Bright said:


> I realize this is resolved, but this caught my attention. You should have been able to just start typing _snipping tool _ in the Search text box, and "Snipping Tool" should have appeared at the top of the list. Can you do that now?


Hi Bill, I did try the text box search (though I MUST say that I like the old search better, you could search different criteria using different parameters). It never came up when I typed it in. I came upon this board when I expanded my 'search' to google and typed in 'Windows Snipping Tool' also 'Snipping Tool in 7' and several other variations. The ONLY time it came up was when I put in the link that MPR left me in his original reply. Then it was a matter of figuring out how to put it where it belonged (still working on that, though not diligently).

Thank you for trying to help, I REALLY appreciate all the input I can get :wave:
TTFN, 
Karin


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

That's odd. As for figuring out how to put it where you want it, once it comes up using MPR's link, you should be able to drag that to your desktop, taskbar, or Start menu. If you hold the Ctrl key while dragging, it will copy instead of moving. Or better yet, right click on it and send to desktop as shortcut. Then you can move the shortcut where you want.


----------

